# land for lease



## randyhunter (Aug 19, 2009)

Have 196 acres for lease in laurens co., mosltly thinned planted pines, 34 ac. 1 yr old longleaf field, deer and turkeys, $6.50/ac


----------



## jw37 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Lease*

I would like to look a lease, give me a call 478-256-0027


----------



## rokirby (Sep 6, 2009)

I might be interested in this. I have 2 young sons that I want to teach to hunt. I have a lease in Georgetown Ga. that I have a few personal issues with.I was looking for something around 80-100 acres that is more affordable but I may be able to work this in if its not to far for me to drive.I live in Lakeland,Fla. Call me when you can so we can talk. 863-581-3868


----------



## Sigmon (Dec 30, 2009)

Is the lease still available?  Also I am looking for a multi-year lease for my family only (wife, son, and brother)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 23, 2010)

*pm info*

intersted thanks


----------



## Sigmon (Jan 31, 2010)

I am interested.  Is the property available?


----------



## whatzsnooking (Feb 2, 2010)

is this still available?


----------



## Ariel05 (Mar 9, 2010)

is this still available????


----------



## redfish1827 (Mar 27, 2010)

please call I am very interested, 352-207-0742


----------



## HHammock (Apr 17, 2010)

How do I get in touch with you about looking @ Lease


----------

